# question about guest book



## nader (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi 
I registered a site and I'm new by creat a page on my site 
and the site gave me a guestbook 

- I have a two code to guestbook, code for the page where the user we write his comment and code to show the the comment 

my question is : how to change the form of a guestbook ( wherer it write the comment , where it show )


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

if the site provided the guest book then you are likely limited to the custimization that it allows. Other than that, you'd have to be a coding professional in order to understand everything if you can even get access to it.


----------

